# Biete Touch Paneel 7" komplett mit Steuerung und Programmierkabel



## Oldboy (15 Mai 2011)

*Touch Paneel MP760-T* Color, kompatibel zu den gängigsten Steuerungen, 26 zusätzliche frei programmierbare Tasten, 2 voneinander unabhängige Kommunikationsanschlüsse (http://www.xinje-sps.de/hmi.html)
sowie *Steuerung **XC3-32 *(http://www.xinje-sps.de/sps.html) mit 18DI,14DO (Relais), erweiterbar mit weiteren digitalen oder analogen E/A, PT100 oder TC zur Temperatuerfassung incl. kostenloser, komfortabler deutscher Programmiersoftware, alles neu und original verpackt mit Garantie.
Habe die gleiche Steuerung selbst seit über einem Jahr in Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden. Besonder hervorzuheben ist die einfache Programmierung, die trotz der Umfangreichen Funktionen auch für "non Profis" geeignet ist.
Meine Preisvorstellung für beide Geräte und Programmierkabel wären 350,- + VK (10€ A, 15€ DE)
oder einzeln
TP760-T 250,- +VK
XC3-32  120,- +VK

Für eventuelle Garantieansprüche lege ich eine Kopie meiner Eingangsrechnung bei (Abwicklung über Xinje Deutschland).


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Mai 2011)

Hi Oldboy

Das ding könnte für 350 sogar interessant sein.
Ich finde aber weder was über die software,
geschweige denn Infos über Schnittstellen u.s.w.
auf der Website. 
Hast du da evtl noch einen anderen link oder sowas?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo Timo,

die Dinger sehen gleich aus und haben auch die gleichen Bezeichnungen wie die Dinger von Thinget, die werden bei SPS-Tiger.de angeboten. Dort gibts auch die Software.


----------



## Oldboy (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo Timo,
Na klar, auf der chinesischen Site sind nähere Angaben zu den Geräten(http://www.xinje.com/0/index.html), leider nur in englisch. Da kannst du z.B. auch die deutschsprachige Software XCPPro v3.3 für die Steuerung herunterladen (http://www.xinje.com/0/zcdw144.html)
Außerdem geht das Forummitglied spstieger (http://www.spstiger.de/) näher auf diese Steuerungen ein.

Schöne Grüße aus Österreich


----------

